# Things goats can climb on?



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

What are some things i can put my goats shelter for them to jump on and play with? I have a table, but it isnt sturdy and they knock it down almost every time they jump on it. I am looking for something different that is a bit safer and wont end them up on their back all the time. Any suggestions on things i could look for?


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

I used a plastic kiddie slide that I got for free from a friend. it has two platforms and a slide and the love to jump on and off or just chill on it and chew their cud. I know you can find these cheap at garage sales too!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I actually went and bought large galvanized tubs from tractor supply. I was going to use them for water but my goats had different plans for tthem.i swear they love hearing their feet on the metal because they make laps doing it. All three doling will run in a circle and take turns jumping up, turning around, and then back down to run a circle around it. At feeding time this goes on for about 30 minutes.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

easier question would have been
what won't goats climb on :greengrin:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Cable spools--our goats LOVE them and they are very sturdy for a long time. Our electrical company gives them to us for free. They even loaded our trailer for us with their fork lift.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

6' wooden picnic table is very popular at our house! I also have several cable spools but you have to screw plywood or something on them to cover the holes on the ends.


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi there, ilovegoats! :wave: 

We just got our 3 month old Nigerian Dwarf, and he's the only goat we have (for now). I know he's lonely; even though I go and sit with him for an hour or so each day, and I take him for several walks around the property, etc. 

I took my zero gravity chair into his daytime pen (to keep him company), and when I would get up from it, he would jump right into it. :lol: 

My Mother in Law had this old, soft leather recliner that she put outside. It's grungy and weathered, and it is PERFECT for Buddy. He loves it, and he's OCCUPIED and not crying all the time. We reclined it all the way out, set it against the tree, and now he's jumping/kicking on/off of it like crazy. And after he's worn himself out doing all of that, he sleeps on it. :sleeping:

There's always someone on craigslist or, freecycle.org giving chairs away or, selling them super cheap. I would maybe look for a leather one. I can't help but think they'd eat a fabric one, lol. 

Here are some pics I just took of him -in the tree. He's been trying for the last 2 days to get up that high, and he finally made it. :lol: 

Good luck!


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions  i will definitely check on those and the pics were also helpful, and very cute 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I have several cable spools as well, and I used some lumber to make ramps and shelves connecting them - like a little jungle gym. They love it. However, DO make sure to cover the holes in the spools! I didn't do this at first - it was fine for several months... then suddenly one of my does fell and got her leg stuck (up to the knee) in the hole. LUCKILY I was out there when it happened - even so, I thought for sure she was going to break her leg before I was able to get to her. She was ok and just sprained it pretty bad... but it scared the you-know-what out of me! 

Pallets are another good (free) thing to make goat playthings out of. I add boards so there are no gaps - because my goats are FAR less than graceful (mine would definitely kill themselves if they could get that high in a tree!!)... I attached a log to the center of a pallet to make a goat seesaw. My yearling LOVES it.

Mine also have a dogloo dog house - the adults dont do much with it, but the kids LOVED it. It's hard to stand on, so they'd play "king of the mountain" for HOURS.


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

:lol: @ FarmerJen.

Oh, Lord. I got *super *nervous when I saw him climbing up that high (I felt my heart fluttering, lol) but, I noticed that if/when he starts to lose his footing, he jumps down onto his soft, leather recliner. He really does love that chair, lol.


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

We've actually used all sizes of spools set next to each other. We line them up by size, smallest to largest! My kids love running to the smallest and jumping on them all to get to the biggest, hop off and repeat the process! In one instance, we were missing a size so we used part of a log that we hadn't gotten to splitting yet and they loved it! They sleep on them all the time. 


Turnback Creek Farms


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine love the spools as well. But can I suggest something if you get them? PLEASE cover the hole. I have seen to many goats get legs in them and have a broken leg. I have always covered mine and lucky have never had a problem. I also had boards from one spool to the next so they walk across the board to get to the next spool.

Something else to think about. If you get lets say spools, put like roofing material on them, as they are up there walking on them it helps "file" their feet, it is great.


----------



## Padynrae (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes! Definitely cover the holes! Most of ours already have a wooden cover nailed inside I didn't think to mention it. 


Turnback Creek Farms


----------

